# Albany NY, All-Day SABA Beekeeping Seminar with Maryann Frazier & Randy Oliver



## Anne Frey (Feb 17, 2012)

March 31 SABA Seminar Only a Short Time Away 
*
9:30 am- 5 pm Saturday March 31, 2012*, in the Huxley Theater in the NY State Museum, within the Cultural Education Center. 222 Madison Ave., Albany NY 

New location! Parking is much closer, and bigger. No stairs involved between parking and the room! 

We're very pleased that the walk from parking to the room is only half the distance that it was at the University of Albany. The Museum will be open during the day if you want to wander. Museum entry is free, as is parking.

*Speakers :* Maryann Frazier of Penn State University and Randy Oliver of Scientific Beekeeping will 
enlighten us with 6 consecutive presentations. 

*Topics:* Maryann Frazier... Thinking Outside the (Bee) Box AND 
An Update on Pesticides and Pollinators
Randy Oliver... Keeping Bees Healthy AND Honey Bee Husbandry 
(covering such subjects as: the core biological concepts of bee husbandry, integrated pest management, 
Varroa management with a focus on non-chemical management, miticide & antibiotic resistance 
management and factors leading to colony collapse.)
Identification of Bee Diseases AND 
New Paradigms for Successful Beekeeping

*Vendors:* Betterbee, Brushy Mountain Bee Farm and Dadant will have booths. Check with them for pre-orders. 

*Raffles :* As usual, a fundraiser will be held with many many beekeeping prizes donated by vendors and friends.

*Lunch break:* SABA has arranged a lunch this year, so there won't be any need to dash out to drive and find a restaurant. The new seminar venue is in downtown Albany, and there are only a few places close by for lunch.

*Cost:* If pre-registered by March 24 Lunch is included in the fee: 
$38 for SABA member. 
$43 for non-SABA member. 

**** Remember, if we don't receive your registration by March 24, you will not get the SABA lunch. ****

Walk-ins on seminar day (seminar only, no SABA lunch): 
$35 for non-SABA member
$30 for SABA member


*Dinner with speakers *: A few dozen people will have dinner with the speakers Friday 3/30, at The Treviso. $32 per person. 

See website www.adirondackbees.org for registration form or to join SABA. 
Contact Anne Frey with questions: [email protected] or 518-895-8744


----------

